# Two IP/Mac Addresses



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

My Fios Actiontec Router shows two separate IP addresses and corresponding MAC addresses for my Tivo Roamio Pro. They are identical except for one IP ends in 1.6, MAC ending in f0 and another 1.7, MAC ending in f1. I am do not have a Mini to stream to and I have not enabled wireless (to my knowledge). I do have a Tivo HD (IP ending in 1.5) that I transfer to and from (it won't allow streaming). My set up is purely MoCA. Is this normal?


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

One IP address is for the Roamio and the other is for the Tivo Stream built into the Roamio.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

ustavio said:


> My Fios Actiontec Router shows two separate IP addresses and corresponding MAC addresses for my Tivo Roamio Pro. They are identical except for one IP ends in 1.6, MAC ending in f0 and another 1.7, MAC ending in f1. I am do not have a Mini to stream to and I have not enabled wireless (to my knowledge). I do have a Tivo HD (IP ending in 1.5) that I transfer to and from (it won't allow streaming). My set up is purely MoCA. Is this normal?


The internal Stream has its own IP address. This is normal.


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

The only thing that sucks about having two adapters is that you can only set a static IP for the Roamio adapter - not the stream.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

JonHB said:


> The only thing that sucks about having two adapters is that you can only set a static IP for the Roamio adapter - not the stream.


Yeah, you'll need to set a DHCP reservation on your router if you want it to have a static IP.


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

HDRyder9 said:


> One IP address is for the Roamio and the other is for the Tivo Stream built into the Roamio.


Man I was racking my brain about why there were two IP address' also. Thanks for that info. All makes sense now. :up:


----------

